#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  How can we get an authentic social media connection with the audience?

## Bhavya

When it comes to Social media marketing one of the major challenges we are facing is to create an authentic connection with our audience. Connecting with our audience helps us to build a real relationship between our brand and our target audience and also help us to humanize our brand. Do you guys know any effective ways to build an authentic social media connection with the audience?

----------

